# Rain Bird Sprinkler Head Not Rotating



## gravelkm (Aug 30, 2021)

I just moved into a house a couple of months ago that has a sprinkler/irrigation system, which is new to me (but I like!). However, while running, one of the sprinkler heads (Rain Bird 1.5(?)) that I have does not rotate like it should. It seems to have adequate water pressure and would cover a decent amount of ground provided that the sprinkler head would rotate. Picture of the sprinkler head (while resting in the ground) is attached.

Any idea what I can do to get this issue resolved? In the event that I would need to remove the head to clean it, how would I go about removing it? I can't seem to find any info online regarding this type of sprinkler head.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not familiar with that particular Rain Bird rotor, but it should be similar to other rotor designs. Best thing to do is dig it up & disassemble (screw the top off) to inspect for any damage. If it's broken, you should be able to put in a new Rain Bird rotor of similar size and swap out the nozzle if needed to match the GPM of the old sprinkler.


----------



## Tim80 (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm all for being resourceful but by the time I dig one up, I'm going to just replace it. You've already dug a hole in your yard and you might as well replace it with something that is likely to work a long time. You can find an exact replacement or a similar rotor to replace it with. They're on line and places like Home Depot.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@gravelkm I tried to find that rotor on the web, and found nothing. Someone in the business would probably know what you got. If you have the time, you maybe able to dig it up, disassemble and clean it up, reinstall and be back in business. But otherwise, as someone else suggested, just replace it.

BTW, what is your turf type? Looks like a warm season variety but I may be wrong,


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

For ~20 dollars, replace it with a new rainbird 5004. 1.5 is probably the nozzle size in gallons per minute.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

bernstem said:


> For ~20 dollars, replace it with a new rainbird 5004. 1.5 is probably the nozzle size in gallons per minute.


Agreed on the 1.5 nozzle size. I had searched the other numbers stamped into the top of that sprinkler head. That Rainbird 5004 is a great rotor, or a 5006 if you need a taller one.


----------



## gravelkm (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks, everyone, for your replies and advice. It is appreciated!


----------



## gravelkm (Aug 30, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> @gravelkm I tried to find that rotor on the web, and found nothing. Someone in the business would probably know what you got. If you have the time, you maybe able to dig it up, disassemble and clean it up, reinstall and be back in business. But otherwise, as someone else suggested, just replace it.
> 
> BTW, what is your turf type? Looks like a warm season variety but I may be wrong,


I am not 100% sure of the turf type, but I'm in NW Ohio ("cool-season" grasses). I would assume that it's either perennial ryegrass or Kentucky blue grass.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Before taking it out, did you turn on the sprinkler and after it came up, tried to rotate the rotating part by hand?

Might just be a little sand stuck that you can get out by lightly forcing the rotation.

Also I don't know the type you have, but it looks like on the left side under that grass is a hole for a rotation adjustment tool. Just make sure it's actually set to rotate and see if adjusting it will help it.


----------



## dr.harisguhdija (1 mo ago)

That looks like a Rainbird R-50 rotor, produced I believe from the mid 90s and into the early 2000s. So chances are the rotor is just too worn out or debris has clogged up the filter or rotating mechanism. If you can save this sprinkler great! But if not just replace it with a Rainbird 5004 with the corresponding 1.5 nozzle. P.S. - Lowe’s sells the 5004 with a lot of nozzles.


----------

